# Puppy won't eat, doesn't seem sick just very skinny



## Onesecon (Aug 9, 2012)

My sisters 8 month old puppy won't eat. He drinks loads of water, seems otherwise fine I.e. not lethargic, vet check up reveals nothing but he's very skinny. She's had him for about 4 weeks before that he was in a kennel for a month he hasn't been a big eater since she got him but it's getting worse. She's tried lots of different kibbles, with and without water added. He eats a few pieces then turns away. She got him to eat some leftover steak but obviously this isn't a habit it together into. Tried hand feeding but still only eats a handful then seems disinterested. My dog would eat her bowl ifit wasn't metal, even after surgery so I don't know what advice to give her. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

You can feed steak, obviously the puppy would do great on raw, which is a great diet. 

What kibble are you feeding? For now, add some low sodium chicken broth into the water, so he gets nutrients.


----------



## Onesecon (Aug 9, 2012)

Raw would be great but my sister's a bit nervous about it. I've put her on to Orijen but she had tried Royal Canin too


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

Eh, I wouldn't feed RC. Why is she nervous? It's the best option for a dog and it's easy once you get the hang of it. Orijen is good, but it can be very rich and can cause upset in puppy tummies - I prefer Acana.


----------



## Onesecon (Aug 9, 2012)

You know what it's like, people talking in your ear about 'the dangers' she's coming around though. At the moment he's not eating enough to get a upset tummy though weirdly his stools look normal sized! Maybe I'll go get him some chicken backs and see if he gets through them could be the clincher!


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

yep, I would try that. Like I said, put broth in the water to help. Poor little guy!


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

My dogs did this when they had worms, and the other time was when Littermate Syndrome was interfering with Bob's development. I hope you can figure out something soon!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Before I try to find another food, I would go to the vet with some stool samples to see if the pup has parasites or something else going on.


----------



## CJ-Neo's Mom (Aug 9, 2012)

My dog is 2 1/2 now and for most of his life he has not eaten. There have been times where days and days went by and he would eat a bite or two. I would advise not continually switching foods...pick one, grain-free, quality food with 10-13% fat (fat & grains are hard to digest if there is any kind of digestive problem). It is possible that the pup has either some protozoan, bacteria or worms. Protozoans/bacteria are difficult to find in lab tests--but simple to treat. My dog, as it turns out, likely has IBD. He is still soooo skinny, but is eating better now that he has seen a specialist & he goes back next week for more testing. Switching foods exacerbates any kind of digestive tract disorders or upset. Most of the time, he looked like he wanted to eat...would have a couple of bites and then seem to recall how sick/bad he would feel... so he just wouldn't eat. I wish her a speedy diagnosis of the problem....just remember not to change foods a lot.


----------

